# where to register my business and get the proper licensing in Ontario, Canada?



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

Ive been wanting to start my own T-Shirt business as a sole operator. But i need to know the legality required before I launch. I live in Ontario, Canada.
I also need to know how the business taxes are based. All the related help will be much appreciated.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: where to register my business and get the proper licensing?*

from our experience, we got in contact with the chamber of commerce here in our city. they provided all the information and we're very helpful.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: where to register my business and get the proper licensing?*

contact t-bot.


----------



## mzibel (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: where to register my business and get the proper licensing?*

Go to LegalZoom: Online Legal Document Services: LLC,Divorce,Wills,Incorporation & More



freestylezz said:


> Ive been wanting to start my own T-Shirt business as a sole operator. But i need to know the legality required before I launch. I live in Ontario, Canada.
> I also need to know how the business taxes are based. All the related help will be much appreciated.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: where to register my business and get the proper licensing?*

not sure how much help legalzoom will be for Canada...but I think you get the best information by going directly to the local government and ask them..after all they will be the ones you ultimately have to answer to...not those of us on the forum


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: where to register my business and get the proper licensing?*

if your not going to corperate yet. do dont pay someone to file your DBA and tax id and what ever else you need. i made that mistake last year, i paid $300 to file all my paper work which toke about a month while my friend went and got it all his self in the same day for like $60 or so. dont know how things work in canada but here we contact the IRS for tax id # the board of equalization for resellers permit. good luck


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: where to register my business and get the proper licensing?*



2STRONG said:


> if your not going to corperate yet. do dont pay someone to file your DBA and tax id and what ever else you need. i made that mistake last year, i paid $300 to file all my paper work which toke about a month while my friend went and got it all his self in the same day for like $60 or so. dont know how things work in canada but here we contact the IRS for tax id # the board of equalization for resellers permit. good luck


here in Canada it's about the same as in the USA in principle.

also real easy to DIY.

of course if you are setting up a large corporation then better get a law firm and an accountant right from the start.


----------



## spaark (Mar 14, 2007)

Depends if you're looking at launching a brick and mortar store or if it will be strictly online.

You can register your business name w/ Ontario online here:
Register / Renew / Change

You then need to apply for an RST# so that you can remit any PST you collect for orders shipped w/in Ontario.

If you plan on making $30k or more annually, you'll also need to collect GST and apply for that as well.

Other than incorporating, that's all you need to start a legal online business in Ontario.


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

whats an RST#?


----------



## Weird i Tees (Oct 23, 2007)

RST = retail sales tax, you can go through the website above, or you can contact your local enterprise centre, they can walk you through it. The problem is sometimes they bulk many towns into one centre so there may not be one close to you. 


Joe


----------

